# Referbs



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Refurbs


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job.

I got a old rod that was my Grandfathers I would like to restore and use....but then at times I think I just want to keep it the way it is and put away. ugh


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

My customer buys these rods online and has me refurb them and he puts them to use


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome job. They look great.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow. Big difference, really nice!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Twice the work, but beautiful result!! Bravo


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Most folks forget about how those oldie/but goody rods have to be destroyed back to the blank before you rebuild them. Double the work of starting out with a clean new blank. I love how you used the old retro wire frame guides and wrapping techniques to give the real antique look. To me it's also a hastle to build two rods exactly the same because of all the measuring and matching to obtain a real clone.
So keep at it and send us photos of the next resurrection.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Shakespere Wonder rod????*

Are those Old Shakespere Wonder Rods? I had some of those back
in the Late '60's...

Those were tough rods...The fore-runners to today's "Ugly Sticks".

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes sir... Nice!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

yes they were wonder rods


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, should have read down the page a little in this thread before I posted yesterday a question about rebuilding the old rods. In fact the rod I am working on in my fathers and it is a shakespeare wonder rod. He had one and bought me one when I was 16 and that was 54 years ago. QQ, how did you get the rod back to that bright white color and did you turn the old corks down on the and to a common size then installed new corks over those as suggested in my post referenced before?

Can't wait to start on my rebuilds as you have given me more motivation, Yours look really really good!!


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

Silverfox1, should have read further down on these threads and seen your post as I just posted a question on how to do the exact thing you have shared. You can see my post from today.

I have two of the wonder rods that are 55+ years old, one was my dad's the other was mine that he bought me when I turned 16. I have good plan thanks to Goags reply to my post on how to redo the cork handle but was wonder how did you get the pure white back into the blank. mine look like your picture and would really like to rework them and then go old school on my next trip to Port M in December. I still have my dad's old Garcia 5000 that I plan to put on it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

well I look pretty stupid posting two reply but I did not see my first so I entered another, sorry for the tech slip, apparently it takes a while to post so lesson learned


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Blanks*



Ltrichel said:


> well I look pretty stupid posting two reply but I did not see my first so I entered another, sorry for the tech slip, apparently it takes a while to post so lesson learned


I strip them all the way down, wipe them down with acetone or MEK to get the dirt and grime off, then I wet sand lightly with 600 grit or better, then I recoat them.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

As far as the cork goes I just took standard cork handles and foregrips and turned them to look like the original.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Silverfox1 said:


> I strip them all the way down, wipe them down with acetone or MEK to get the dirt and grime off, then I wet sand lightly with 600 grit or better, then I recoat them.


Recoat = repaint and/or clearcoat?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful "new" rods and yes prob more than twice the work of a new build. I've done it and I appreciate those results... Wow!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Recoat*



Goags said:


> Recoat = repaint and/or clearcoat?


I recoat, I don't paint them, I use rod finish to recoat them, thin coat.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

great info silver fox, now the delima as someone already mentioned, do you bring it back to new knowing the history behind it alone makes is special OR do you only clean it up to the extend that you can use it and let history "speak for itself". Since I have mine and my fathers think I will redo mine as you indicated and merely clean up and re wrap my dads. BTW, his has a flex hose clamp for the forward real set lock down as it was an aluminum seat that got pretty gnarly from the salt and he ad to cut off the lock nut. So many great memories. Thanks again to all for the insight!


----------



## LymanX (Feb 4, 2013)

Those rods were the latest and greatest when they came on the market. Too bad no replacement decals are available, they were very distinctive. Beautiful work. I think I get more satisfaction out of redos than I do from a new build. (Hobby builder)


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah wish I could find decals


----------

